# Adding lots of plants at once



## SweetRose (Nov 12, 2005)

I have a 100 gallon tank of jellybean parrot fish and some clown loaches and there are no plants in it. I wanted to turn it into a heavily planted tank now that my crab is gone and was wondering if it was ok for the water to just add a ton of plants at once. I was looking at a catalog and was thinking about a bunch of anubias nana and a ton of amazon swords.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

i dont see why not. just make sure you put the right plants in, according to your water parmeters and lighting


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

the most important thang is your light..? what ya got ?


----------

